# [TOPIC UNIQUE] - Pilotes imprimantes Dell



## PHILTI (12 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Du neuf ?
J'ai une Laser 1700n, et je ne trouve pas le pilote.

Une idée ?

Merci.

PH


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2010)

Bon, je me demande si je ne vais pas créer un topic unique "Imprimantes Dell". 

En l'état actuel de l'avancement de la science, nous savons que :

- Pour des raisons plus "doctrinaires" ou "politiques" que "commerciales", Dell refuse tout support de Mac OS pour les matériels qu'il commercialise (Sans doute pour ne pas déjuger michaël Dell qui nous a des années durant tenu informés que le dépot de bilan d'Apple interviendrait à coup sûr dans les semaines à venir ).

- Dell ne fabrique pas d'imprimantes, il se contente d'apposer sa marque sur des imprimantes d'autres constructeurs.

- Pour certaines des imprimantes évoquées dans le point précédent, le "vrai" constructeur à, lui, sorti un pilote "Mac OS". C'est entre autre le cas de pas mal des modèles fournis à Dell par Lexmark, mais "pas que".

En conclusion, pour savoir si une imprimante Dell peut ou non fonctionner sous Mac OS, tu dois d'abord rechercher quel sont sa marque et son modèle original, puis, voir si ce modèle dispose d'un pilote Mac OS, soit développé par son constructeur, soit venant du "monde libre" (pilotes Gutenprint, dont beaucoup sont intégrés à Mac OS).

EDIT : à la réflexion, je vais créer ce topic unique en partant de celui ci. *Il servira à collecter les informations recueillies par les membres sur les équivalences entre les modèles "Dell" et les modèles originaux, et sur l'existence ou non de pilotes Mac OS compatibles.*

*Ça ne sera pas un "sujet de discussion", mais juste un "sujet d'information". Si vous avez des questions sur comment faire ceci ou celà, vous continuerez d'ouvrir des sujets normaux, ici, vous ne posterez que pour signaler que telle imprimante Dell correspond en fait à tel autre modèle et peut utiliser tel pilote (ou bien "ne dispose pas de pilote compatible sous Mac OS"). N'y postez donc pas de questions, elles seront supprimées et il n'y sera pas répondu !*

Lorsque nous aurons réunis quelques premiers modèles, j'en ferais un récapitulatif sous forme de liste comme nous en avons dans d'autres topics uniques du même genre de manière à simplifier les recherches.


----------



## PHILTI (12 Novembre 2010)

Dell 1700n = Lexmark E332n


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2010)

PHILTI a dit:


> Dell 1700n = Lexmark E332n



Bien, complétons :

- Pilote Snow Leopard (Mac OS X 10.6.x) ici !

- Le même pour Leopard (MacOS X 10.5.x) là

- Pour les adeptes des antiquités, le pilote pour Mac OS de 8.6 à 9.2.2

- Pour les autres versions d'OS X, c'est sur cette page (après avoir suivi le lien "Macintosh, cliquer deux fois sur le lien "Plus")


----------



## Gérald59 (13 Décembre 2010)

Dell Photo All-In-One Printer 922 = Lexmark X5270

Pilote Snow Leopard Mac Os X 10.6

Pilote pour Mac Os X 10.5

Pilote pour Mac OS X 10.1.5 à Mac OS X 10.4.x.


----------



## Dominik Dalan (18 Juillet 2014)

moi aussi j ai un Dell d620 latitude quand je veux installe j aller sur le site de l imprimante puis  téléchargé  le driver , brancher  l imprimante avec le pc i installe le driver , bon chance c est ma méthode


----------



## KERRIA (18 Juillet 2015)

j'ai eu le problème ...pas de solution le mieux est d'avoir une imprimante de constructeur d'imprimante

Le Bon Jour


----------

